# driving with a round in the gun



## jmhufford (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it illegal to drive with a round chambered?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

No and yes. Depending on the circumstances, it may be illegal to drive at all.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have a valid concealed handgun license, as long as the gun is concealed, it's OK. Otherwise, IMO the best answer is "Ask your local authority". Even if you can carry a gun in your car, there are some places in which you can't have a gun so you need to check your local firearm laws to make sure.

*Can I Carry a Gun in My Car?*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

State laws do differ. In Texas, (as noted above) you can have a gun in your car loaded or unloaded as long as it's concealed (glove box, console, under seat, under a towell, in your pocket, etc). Also in Texas you don't have to have a concealed carry license to have it in your car. I've heard that some states require things like, unloaded, ammo in the trunk, gun in the trunk, etc. Depends on your state.......................and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Laws vary from state to state, in regards to even having a firearm in a car, let alone one in the car with a chambered round. 

I would never suggest or condone violating any law, but there comes a time when common sense and self-protection over-ride other things. 

Having said that, you need to do what you think you need to do.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is totally state-dependent. In my state, whether or not the gun is in full battery is not an issue. We can carry it openly in a holster without a permit or in a container (read that as glove box or console) without a permit. Of course with a permit, we can carry as we see fit.

Do rely on the police for a truthful answer. Check Handgunlaw.us to see what your state says.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I wouldn't trust any internet site for legal advice, that given incorrectly could land you in jail. Contact the State Attorney General's office.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

usmcj said:


> I wouldn't trust any internet site for legal advice, that given incorrectly could land you in jail. Contact the State Attorney General's office.


There is one I would trust but it's just for my state.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you were in Texas, it would be the _Texas Dept. of Public Safety_.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The OP needs to jump back in and tell us where he is located if he wants a reasonably correct answer.


----------

